# Junghans Max Bill good investment?



## watchmartin

Hi Everyone,

I came across the Junghans Max Bill chronoscope and automatic watches and, well, I haven't slept much since...
Although I fear the chronoscope might appear a bit too big on my wrist, I just love the design - so simple and elegant!
However, at 1250 euro's it's quite an expensive watch (the automatic sells at 650 or so). Would this be a good investment? I mean, in the same style, I could consider a Nomos Orion for example, which is a manufacture watch, with sapphire crystal and all that jazz... I am reluctant to pay 1250 euro just for the looks of a watch. So what do you think? If I would ever have to sell the chronoscope in the future, would I be able to get a decent price for it? Is this, in other words, a "fashion watch" or a "real watch"?


----------



## tribe125

Fashion watch? The Max Bill is very real indeed - in fact it's a design classic, as may be discovered by Googling 'Max Bill'. 

Future value is in the lap of the gods for either watch. Both will remain desirable well into the future.


----------



## Watchbreath

Watch as investment = <| The two words shouldn't be in the same sentance.


----------



## watchmartin

Watchbreath said:


> Watch as investment = <| The two words shouldn't be in the same sentance.


Good point. I didn't mean 'investment' in terms of making profit at some point, I just wondered whether I would be able to sell it for a reasonable price if I would still need the money after selling a kidney...;-)

Anyway, the first thing I need to do is convince my wife that I actually _need _ another watch...


----------



## jporos

watchmartin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came across the Junghans Max Bill chronoscope and automatic watches and, well, I haven't slept much since...
> Although I fear the chronoscope might appear a bit too big on my wrist, I just love the design - so simple and elegant!
> However, at 1250 euro's it's quite an expensive watch (the automatic sells at 650 or so). Would this be a good investment? I mean, in the same style, I could consider a Nomos Orion for example, which is a manufacture watch, with sapphire crystal and all that jazz... I am reluctant to pay 1250 euro just for the looks of a watch. So what do you think? If I would ever have to sell the chronoscope in the future, would I be able to get a decent price for it? Is this, in other words, a "fashion watch" or a "real watch"?


By your criteria, the only watch brands you should look at are Rolex, Patek Philippe and Panerai. These watches will still decrease in value on the whole, but not as much as other brands. There are many more factors that separate a "fashion" watch from a "real" watch, many of them highly subjective. If you love the Junghans, then get it. From my experience, this hobby is about personal goals and satisfaction, certainly not about investment or value. Good luck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Outlawyer

The MB Chronoscope hit me the same way. Best looking watch I've seen in many a moon. If I ever get one, its resale value will be a moot point.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

To answer your question briefly: it's a real watch.

You do pay, however, a premium for the design. You can find other watches with the same movements (ETA) for less money, but in this case - especially the chronoscope - the design is indeed unique.

Used ones rarely, of ever, show up on eBay, indicating that this is a watch that buyers rarely are dissatisfied with...

JohnF


----------



## TK-421

i really like the looks of the max bill watches. i saw them looking at german watches on chronos24.com

junghans seems to have some good watches. they are an old company, but other than that i do not know about their quality.


----------



## StufflerMike

The minimalism ("form follows function" - the Bauhaus motto) of the Max Bill is just plain attractive. You will get "Bauhaus" design as well as the precision watchmaking of Junghans, a "real" watch though.


----------



## laser8

Nice watch indeed. Here is mine:


----------



## StufflerMike

Def. an eye catcher :-!


----------



## TK-421

that is gorgeous. m. stuffler, what is your opinion of Junghans watches? i am really considering a max bill or attache.


----------



## abeagler

JohnF said:


> Used ones rarely, of ever, show up on eBay, indicating that this is a watch that buyers rarely are dissatisfied with...


To piggyback here, a used Max Bill 3701 just went on eBay for $415 (plus $30-40 shipping). That was the first I'd seen on eBay in a few months. So, at least for now they are definitely rare on eBay, and the prices for the used ones seem pretty strong (I think the cheapest price I've seen for a new 3701 is $640 here in the US).


----------



## StufflerMike

Look at ebay.de. A lot of 3701, 3501, 3702. Chrono can be fetched for about 1000 Euro.
7 pages of Max Bill in total.


----------



## abeagler

Thanks! I see a number of those are available for shipping on in Europe, but still, there are a good number there to consider.


----------



## TK-421

I like the max bills a lot, but how much does it cost to get a sapphire put on? I can't stand plastic faces.


----------



## persco

TK-421 said:


> I like the max bills a lot, but how much does it cost to get a sapphire put on? I can't stand plastic faces.


I feel the same way. I love the design, but feel the plastic crystal doesn't do it for me when there are other brands (Stowa, Meistersinger, Damasko, etc) that use sapphire crystal at similar price points. It feels like a lot of money to pay for a plastic-faced watch. I understand that the plastic and the size of the watch likely match the historical one, but still...

Admittedly, I do go back ad look at them a lot, though. The design is stunning.

s.


----------

